# Marine Aquariums > Saltwater Beginner's >  A new Fish tank is Born in Gary's House

## Gary R

Well it had to happen one day, Rising from the ashes like the Phoenix ...... A new Fish tank is Born in Gary's house 


I said goodbye to the Mrs Saturday morning and waved her off as she reversed down our driveway then drove off to work.... It was the worst thing i could of done to her as a hour later this big van pulled up outside my house and two big strapping lads got out and opened the back doors of there van and to my amazement there was this big 180 gallon marine fish tank with a metal framed cabinet sat inside it waiting to be lifted out  :Smile:  


After a hour or more of them lifting this into the house and putting it into place...... the two of them quickly emptied my safe of all its money then drove off  :lol: 


Well i had a big smile on my face all day after that  :Smile:  ..... until the Mrs came home from work then it changed as the first thing see sore after giving me a kiss on the way in was this new big tank in our back living room and looking at her face she was not amused at all and the first thing she said to me was i thought we were not getting another fish tank ?   second thing she said to me was, it is bigger than the other one that was there ..... so like a naughty boy i went and  :sofahide:  until she had a couple of glasses of wine  :lol: 
I'v got a bit of creeping to do now with her  :Glasses_and_roses: 


Got to say the tank looks nice  :fish6: 




Anyway this is a new start to setting up a new tank and if anyone whats to follow this new journey of mine i will be posting pictures as i go along with the setting up over the following weeks, months and years if she lets me  :Smile:  .......Don't know were the money is coming from for this......... will have to work some long hours to pay for it all  :pmsl:

----------


## lost

I knew you had the bug  :lol:  i am looking forward to the pictures, i see you have your bed in there as well your idea or the mrs ?  :pmsl:

----------

*Gary R* (10-12-2019)

----------


## Gary R

Well i'v started to fill it up as you can see from the first picture of this thread ....three days on and it is not much higher  :lol:  
looking like it will take a week to fill and this is with a new RO unit which should be 100 gals a day....  :pmsl:  

Second thing which i don't know how to tell the Mrs .... is that i'v now got two of the Radion XR15w Pro Gen 3s above the tank that are not working which they were when i moved the old tank out  :Frown:   and these are now out of warranty and will cost me another £700 to replace them with the Radion XR15w Pro Gen 4 as the Gen 3 is no longer available. (when it rains it pours) (i'm wondering if i'v made a big mistake here starting up again) 

I'v added some live/dead rock from a tank i had running 10 years ago, so will need to seed it with some live rock and water out of my sump that is still running in the hallway.....i will be moving this sump to its new home under the new tank tonight then installing the pipe work over the next couple of days as its filling up.  

That's it for now and here is another picture or two of the tank with one of my little girls looking on  :lol:  .IMG_2677.jpgIMG_2678.jpg

----------

*lost* (12-12-2019)

----------


## Reddevil

ooo i like that well smart

----------

*Gary R* (11-12-2019)

----------


## Gary R

Well another day another gallon  :lol: 

Got a heater in the top added some salt and will be moving the pump down so i can start to mix it up a bit as it is topping up.

Most of the pipe work is in and the sump as been moved under the tank .....made the Mrs happy as now she as the hallway back and not smelling of sea air anymore with the sump being out there for the last two months  :pmsl: 

Fish are not happy at the moment being stuck in the sump but it is only for a week or so more, then they can go into there new home for Christmas  :Smile: 

IMG_2680.jpg

----------

*lost* (12-12-2019)

----------


## lost

looking good Gary i love the dog

----------

*Gary R* (13-12-2019)

----------


## Gary R

Well I've taken down the two faulty xr15 pro lights off the tank and sending them off to be checked if they can be repaired or not .... if not i will have to buy 2 of the new xr 15 pro G4s to replace them  :Frown: 
Tank is looking like it should be full some time over the weekend  :Smile:  .... will give it 24 hours to seed in using some rock and water from the sump then move the fish over to there new home.

----------

*lost* (13-12-2019)

----------


## Gary R

Ordered a new Flipper glass tank cleaner from amazon last night at 11pm and it turned up this morning at 11.15am  :Smile:  that's the way to go amazon well done.

Update on the tank .....its full  :lol:

----------

*lost* (17-12-2019)

----------


## lost

> Update on the tank .....its full


And full of what  :lol:  pics!!

----------


## Gary R

> And full of what  pics!!


water  :lol: 

sump is now running with main tank, added fish last night and all equipment is now working.... parameters are all in a good range as well  :Smile:  

Still thinking if it is a mistake starting up again as money is flying out of my account fast.

----------

*lost* (19-12-2019)

----------


## Gary R

Well the two xr15 pro lights can't be fixed so just ordered two new xr15 pro G4s which should be with me soon.

Fish are doing good and the duncan coral that i put in the sump with a bit of my monti green and red plates are both ok.....will be cutting the duncan up into three pieces as it will help it grow better.   

IMG_2695.jpg

----------

*lost* (22-12-2019)

----------


## lost

looking good so you decided to go bare bottom

----------

*Gary R* (22-12-2019)

----------


## Gary R

yes i thought i would give it a go and see how it pans out  :Smile: 

Been sorting the sump out today, not got every thing in there just yet and there are wire's every were  :lol:  ...just a bit busy with work at the moment and with Christmas only a couple of days away, it's looking that it will not get done until the new year ...but it's all up and running that's the main thing.

Here is a couple of pictures of the sump as it stands at the moment
IMG_2869.jpg
IMG_2861.jpg

----------

*lost* (25-12-2019)

----------


## lost

i see you have the vodka ready  :lol:  what size is your uv ? i have a vecton 120 for my 100l but tmc reckon i should get the 200 ?? Did you have fun with the elbows on your reactor ? i cleaned mine out and found one was leaking so i fitted one of the pipes on like yours

----------


## Gary R

I am running my TMC Vecton 600 on this at the moment ....its not big enough but will do for now, its rated for 130 gals.

I would go for the 200 as well Dave if you can.

I'm running carbon and RowaPhos in the reactor 50/50 at the moment and never had any trouble with the elbows on it and now started to vodka dose again  :Smile:

----------

*lost* (27-12-2019)

----------


## lost

what is your flow through it ?  on mine i have a 1200 lph pump running a rowaphos then a cheato reactor (daisy chain) but i am not sure of the lph through my vectron 120 . I might have to stick with the 120  because it fits nicely inside my cabernet but would prefer the 200 ,i would think a "T" and a tap would be the best way . At the mo the cheato is in the second reactor but its not doing much so i think i might swap them over

----------


## Gary R

If you look at the first picture of my sump you will see two taps that i have put on there, these are what feed the TMC Vecton 600 and the other for the reactor.
I have not got much flow going through the reactor just enough for the water to pass without moving the media about to much.
For the TMC Vecton 600 its like having a tap on 1/3 
The main pump that runs the whole tank is rated at 10000lts a hour so only got it set at 29% and that is pushing loads of water out at the top of the tank.

----------

*lost* (27-12-2019)

----------


## lost

Well santa got me the vecton 120 , Maximum Flow Rate 360lph ,  the lowest power setting on my pump is 300 lph my only worry is if i set it at the lowest power is this going to be enough to run the two reactors as well or if i increase the flow is that going to be to much ?  or should i just fit a T piece  then a valve and have another pipe running to the tank?

----------


## Gary R

I would just fit a T piece then a valve so that you can control it and let the rest go to the main tank jets ....you should be ok with the vecton 120 as it will be on all the time.


This is were i got my fittings from https://www.fastlight.co.uk/acatalog/Plumbing.html

----------

*lost* (29-12-2019)

----------


## Gary R

Added a LPS Elegance coral to the tank also know as Catalaphyllia
IMG_2726.jpgIMG_2842.jpg

----------

*lost* (31-12-2019)

----------


## lost

I do like them but i think my tank is to small

----------


## Gary R

> I do like them but i think my tank is to small


That one is only small around 2.5" would look good in a small tank  :Wink:

----------


## lost

but they don`t stay 2.5 inch :lmao:

----------

*Gary R* (06-01-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Well i'v been out spending this weekend as i got some gift vouchers from my daughter for Christmas for my local fish store  :Smile: 

So i got a big Fire & Ice Zoanthids coral as i don't think the Fish store new that it was  :Smile:  and i have fraged a peace of this that was hanging off  :Smile:  ....not the best of pictures as using my phone.
IMG_2914.jpg

And a Birds nest frag
IMG_2913.jpg

----------

*lost* (06-01-2020)

----------


## lost

i have fraged a peace of this that was hanging off 
While you were at the fish shop?  :lol:  nice pictures

----------

*Gary R* (13-01-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Well my Rowaphos was delivered yesterday looking like this IMG_2922.jpg
Don't know if it was sent like that or the post office have been throwing it about ....but tube is knackered and the bag inside is split with rowaphos coming out the side  :Frown:

----------


## lost

That is not good i hope you are going to get a refund

----------


## Gary R

*Does not look like it ....got this reply.*


New message from: laur539 (112Turquoise Star)
Hi,

I do apologise, looks like it's been damaged in transit. As you can see I've tried to protect the bucket and pack it well but that's obviously the courier just throwing it the box.
I've never had this kind of issues before.
I will complain to the company anyway and maybe change it in the near future.

My apologies again.

----------


## lost

so is that it ? are they not insured with the delivery company ? if it was brought through ebay i wonder if you can get your money back

----------


## Gary R

Well i went shopping this weekend  :Smile:  and it cost me  :lol: 

Got myself 2 x hammer corals and what beauties they are..... and a bubble coral ....plus a three headed touch all of them are 100% .... all of them have been mounted on the middle rock in the centre of the tank ......over the moon with them all.

IMG_2865.jpg
IMG_2770.jpg
IMG_2843.jpg

----------

*lost* (13-01-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Well i now have 24/7  HD watching of the tank  :pmsl:  

Added a camera to the side of the tank on a mag mount that moves around so that i can keep an eye on the fish anytime i feel like it from anywhere in the world   :Smile: 

IMG_2944.jpg
Don't know why this as come out on it's side  :embarrassed:

----------


## lost

big brother is watching  :pmsl:  some of my pictures do that ,the picture of the skimmer if i remember

----------

*Gary R* (14-01-2020)

----------


## lost

how deep is your tank and what are your lights set at ? I  know your set up is different to mine but from what i have been reading a lot of people have more blue than whites .At the mo  i have my blues on 65% and my whites on 5%

----------


## Gary R

Its 26" deep and i use radion xr15 pro which are set at 40% at the moment and got it set for high growth ....which use's blues, whites, reds greens and ultraviolet. It as more whites on drawing the day then the blues come in more in the evening as you can see with the pictures i have taken.   

I would turn your white up to about 10% if on in the day, then back down in the evening.

----------


## lost

I will in a week or so i have hopefully got on top of a hair algae issue and want to make sure before i increase the light

----------

*Gary R* (17-01-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Just ordered 3lt more Reeflowers KH Blend as coming to the last of what i got left from the old tank.....and with adding these new corals i'm seeing it getting used up more and more each day in the tank plus Calcium and Magnesium...which is a good sign  :Smile:

----------

*lost* (17-01-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Well this hobby of mine is costing me some money just lately  :lol:   ...... Thought i would try out a new Hanna Marine Alkalinity checker ...which is on its way today to me.
Was going to get one when i had my last tank but never got round to it....but my red sea test kit is all used up now so thought as my eyes are not as good as they were and i can still work out numbers the Hanna tester was the way to go  :pmsl: .

----------


## lost

It all that  :brewtime:  you do :roflmao:  let us know how you get on with them

----------

*Gary R* (21-01-2020)

----------


## Gary R

well got the Hanna Alkalinity checker .... and got to say it is easier to use, as no having to match up colours just numbers to look at ...but it is a bit pricey for what it is.
IMG_2995.jpg

----------

*lost* (23-01-2020)

----------


## JulieKensai

Wow this is a clean looking setup! It looks extremely expensive haha Im almost a little jelly! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (29-01-2020)

----------


## Gary R

> Wow this is a clean looking setup! It looks extremely expensive haha I’m almost a little jelly! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com

It as cost me a bit of money this time round as i had to replace the tank, stand, couple of light fittings, corals and the back room carpet with the fish tank losing all its water due to the sealant splitting down one side of the glass and flooding the room well i was still at work.... it was not a nice site when i got home as you will see from the link below at the bottom  :Frown: 

But these things happen and it makes you wonder why am i doing this again.... but its in my blood and a hobby that i like a lot  :lol: 

I'v been out this weekend getting a few more Corals to fill it up a bit more as you do, so will be posting the pictures of them on here when i get 5 mins   :Smile:  

So JulieKensai do you have a fish tank ? if so what sort ...how long have you been in this hobby please let us know and once again welcome to the forum...hope you stick around.

Regards
Gary R.

Sorry forgot to add this link, when i lost the other tank a few months back https://www.fish-keeping.com/forums/...-Days-are-Over

----------


## Gary R

Well i think i upset my Blue hippo tang on Sunday when i went out and got some new corals for his house. Since putting them in there all he as been doing is grabbing them with his teeth and moving them off the rocks. I saw the big sod do it to a couple of monti plates i put in there and to one of the acans which i have left on the floor  :huh_oh: 

IMG_2925.jpg
IMG_2767.jpg
IMG_2926.jpg
IMG_2928.jpg
IMG_2932.jpg

----------


## lost

So not only have you got the mrs telling you what to , do you got the fish at it as well  :pmsl:

----------

*Gary R* (29-01-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Well... I've been nipping out to the fish store over the last two weeks well the Mrs as been recovering in bed and bringing back a few corals  :Smile:  

Will post some pictures up when I get two mins.

Got to say this bare bottom tank is taking a lot of hard work to keep it clean just latly  :nemo:

----------


## Gary R

Not had much time to add to this thread lately with things going on at home...but i have added another XR15 G4 to the tank making it up to 5 lights as did not think it was getting the full length of the tank, which it is now.

Added a couple more SPS corals to the tank as well, first being a green spotted chalice sps, plus a acropora  strawberry shortcake colony and a yellow tip acropora 

tank.jpg
tank2.jpg
tank1.jpg
tan4.jpg
tank3.jpg

----------


## lost

Looking nice gary it will look good when the corals become established

----------

*Gary R* (26-03-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Thanks Dave, I'm trying my best  :lol:  but it's costing a bit of money this time round starting from scratch again  :Frown:   but as you said it will start to grow and become established one day  :Smile: 

Hope you and your family are all well mate and all are staying safe.

----------

*lost* (26-03-2020)

----------


## Gary R

well i ordered a new sump light on Monday and it turned up today  :fish6:  

So i have gone from this 12 year old lamp which was 11W IMG_3197.jpg to this 100W lamp IMG_3202.jpg

It is a 100W NICREW Aquarium LED Reef Light, Dimmable Full Spectrum Marine LED Light for Saltwater Coral Fish Tanks off amazon for £120 this is a close up of it unpacking it tonight IMG_3200.jpg

So i am hoping that this will be good enough to carry on growing my chaeto in there like the white light i used before, plus i'm hoping that it will grow my sps frags that i end up putting in there on the frag rack i have. This is only because i don't like seeing frag racks in the main tank...Only time will tell if this light will be up to the task of growing these sps corals on....

I also have two mating clowns in the sump which have been in there for around 10 years now with there own soft corals and zoanthids gardens which have been growing just fine using the old 11W white light  :Smile:  

I will be doing a update on this in a few days time and seeing if it as made any diffidence in what i can grow or can't in the sump.

If anyone is interested in looking at this as a cheap marine light you can find it here: https://www.amazon.co.uk/NICREW-Aqua...SCS0SQVVYAV3WR

----------

*Liam-A* (09-04-2020), *lost* (09-04-2020)

----------


## lost

Looking good i know this hobby can drive you to drink but already gary ?  :pmsl:

----------

*Gary R* (09-04-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Well a over due update on my tank ....and to be honest there is not much to report with this lock down still on as most of us are finding it hard to buy fish and corals these days as no one can get there hands on any  :moan: 

The only thing i have done lately is add a wifi doser to the tank and move over from Reeflowers KH & Calcium liquid Blends to Tropic Marin Carbocalcium Powder, which is both KH & Calcium mixed together and with buying the power and mixing it yourself with RO water saves a lot of money and only one chemical to dose... upto now this seems to be working would will do a update on this after a couple of weeks using it.

The dosing pump i got in the the end was the coral box wifi WF04 ... i have read good and bad reports over this doser and the bad were about air getting into the lines which i did at the start but i ended up putting the non-return valves that come with it on the line were it goes into the doser and it as worked fine for me.

At the moment i am dosing on pump one the Tropic Marin Carbocalcium @ 40ml per day and on pump two i am dosing vodka @20ml per day   

IMG_3292.jpgIMG_3298.jpg

----------


## Gary R

O i forgot that i added a ilonda wifi auto fish feeder as well, this will help when i go back to work in a few days keeping the fish well fed, I've got it set to feed the fish three times a day with flake and pellets mixed in this feeder and if i think they need more i can press a app on my phone and do a extra feed and if i think they are getting to much i can stop it from feeding just by using the same app on the phone. 
This is a nice toy for those who work long hours or want to go away for the weekend (after the lockdown)  and wish they could just give there fish some food, and it works  :thumbup: 

IMG_3282.jpg

----------


## Gary R

Had a trip out to Maidenhead Aquatics at Preston yesterday with the other half ...they seem to be the only shop around our way still getting hold of fish and corals ... ended up coming home with a couple of new sps corals for the tank.

----------

*Liam-A* (26-05-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Well it's been a while since I've done any posting on here, which i am sorry about but as my wife is not well at the moment she comes first.

Anyway i have added a couple of corals over the last couple of months and a nice pair of dragon pipe fish ...so here is a quick short video and hopefully i will be able to start doing some more updates.

https://www.fish-keeping.com/forums/...2&d=1597160510

----------

*lost* (15-08-2020)

----------


## lost

Coming on a treat mate i do miss mine but not the stress  :lol:  Maidenhead Aquatics round our way has stopped selling marine life stock  how is the bare bottom method working out?

----------

*Gary R* (17-08-2020)

----------


## Gary R

Well to be honest its only 6 months that this tank as been running and that's with using live...dead rock that i have had sorted for over 7 years since striping down the marine tank that was once in the front room, so its not doing to bad now that its starting to mature and fish and corals are doing well, I have left the bottom glass just to grow the green algae for the tangs to eat and they are doing a good job of keeping it trimmed down plus its keeping them busy well i'm out working, but with any new tank you are looking around the 1 year mark before it starts to mature fully and you know its going to be good or not. 
I just like coming home in the evenings and sitting down with the dogs and watching it for a hour before saying hello to the wife  :pmsl:  . 

Anyway when are you going to start that tank back up and get yourself back on here again ?

----------

*lost* (18-08-2020)

----------


## lost

I am here  :lol:  tbh gary i dont know but not any time soon

----------

*Gary R* (01-09-2020)

----------

